# which of these bbs center caps fit miro m02 bbs lm reps?



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

18x8 18x9
which of these is a direct fit?
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=77


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: which of these bbs center caps fit miro m02 bbs lm reps? (gti11660)*

I would measure your miro wheels to see what size the center is.


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: which of these bbs center caps fit miro m02 bbs lm reps? (gti11660)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: which of these bbs center caps fit miro m02 bbs lm reps? (gti11660)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: which of these bbs center caps fit miro m02 bbs lm reps? (gti11660)*


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: which of these bbs center caps fit miro m02 bbs lm reps? (gti11660)*

http://www.strictlyea.com/foru...=7676
DON'T HELP THIS GUY!


----------

